# Is Heartleaf Philodendron ok to use in tank



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

I recently saw a youtube video of someone that had a betta barracks setup and each container had a piece of "heartleaf philidendron" in it.

Is it ok to use this plant in betta containers and or fry and grow out tanks. It lives nicely in water.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No it's not truelly aquatic. If it has it's leaves above water it's fine.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would try pothos. they're much hardier


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

my local petco has bamboo in their tanks. same thing i think. it grows in water and survives when submerged but is not aquatic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky bamboo will die after a few months submerged.


----------

